# Help choose between Diamondback Axis (or LUX) Comp and Jamis Nemesis Sport 650B



## gbeans (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone!

It's my first post and I need some help. I'm a novice mountain biker, I used to ride a bit in New Zealand on an '07 Marin Nail Trail I had to leave behind when I moved to Santa Fe. I'm trying to buy a hardtail that doesn't break the bank but is decent riding. I'm a casual rider but don't want something that will frustrate me. My budget is about 700 dollars (max!!). I was trying to find something on Craigslist or Pink Bike for about the 500 used mark, but have realized after riding a few bikes I really want a 27.5/650B bike - that type suits me so much better than a 29er or regular 26inch wheel bike. I'm 5ft4 and a lady.

I tried the new Jamis Nemesis Sport 2014 and liked it, but I have the chance of getting a new Diamondback Axis or Lux Comp through some discounts I have access to, for the same price as the Jamis (approx 700). The components on the Diamondback seem better but the Jamis comes from a local bike shop and I haven't heard much good (well there are really no reviews that I can find) about Diamondback.

Is this just snobbery? Is there a huge difference in the frame (between Jamis and Diamondback)? Because if there isn't, my gut says to go with the better components rather than the frame... though, is there much difference at this price range?

Link to the Diamondback:
Diamondback Bicycles - Lux Comp 27.5

Link to the Jamis:
Jamis Nemesis Sport - 650b/27.5" Cross Country Hardtail Mountain Bike

Thanks for your help!


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

Diamondback is a Merida. Merida is also specialized, so they build lots of good bikes and have for quite some time. The Jamis might come from Merida as there are very few OEM's. Both are fine bikes with nothing that's going to make a world of difference.

Don't discount the value of having some support from the shop after purchase. Often times people think they are getting a good deal.... and then have pay more than "the deal" to have the bike serviced!!

Make sure you budget for a helmet and good luck riding.

Merida/diamondback seem to do pretty well for independent bike dealers. Diamondback keeps up on road with multi-channel strategy | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## gbeans (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the information - although I'm no closer to deciding! Diamondback appears to be fine, but buying a built bike with a LBS standing behind it has advantages. HMMM. I may swing by an REI to see a Diamondback in person, though if I did buy one it might mean needing to get it built?

Alternatively, this bike just popped up on Craigslist:
Women's Mountain Bike in Excellent Condition

Pretty good bike back in 2009! How well would it age?


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

gbeans said:


> Thanks for the information - although I'm no closer to deciding! Diamondback appears to be fine, but buying a built bike with a LBS standing behind it has advantages. HMMM. I may swing by an REI to see a Diamondback in person, though if I did buy one it might mean needing to get it built?


REI sells assembled bikes at the store. An LBS is a good deal if you are using the bike.



gbeans said:


> Alternatively, this bike just popped up on Craigslist:
> Women's Mountain Bike in Excellent Condition
> 
> Pretty good bike back in 2009! How well would it age?


There is no such thing as "aging" for most bike stuff and nothing to worry about in this case. Jump on that if the bike fits.

Buy a helmet and a water bottle. I like shorts designed for bike riding too. They don't have to be the stretchy kind that racey-types wear. They look like street shorts with a cycling liner built-in. Go have fun.


----------



## gbeans (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks... yes I convinced myself last night that that Kona was worth a close look, and did some research on it - way better components and frame than I can get for the same money nowadays, if the components are still good I will grab it, if the person ever answers my message!


----------



## gbeans (Apr 18, 2014)

Sigh - bike was sold fast!
Still need help deciding....


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

There really isn't much to assembling an internet bike.


----------



## gbeans (Apr 18, 2014)

I was just thinking I might quite enjoy assembling a bike on my own - I imagine you learn a hell of a lot. I'm leaning towards the DB using my discount.


----------

